# Sorry, TAM members i m having an affair



## the liberal one (Nov 4, 2012)

"Sorry, TAM members i m having an affair with my WIFE!" 

(HA! GOT YA! :rofl::rofl::lol::lol::smthumbup

sorry to scare you with the title (its only purpose is to attract attention).

I've been having an affair with my girlfriend behind my girlfriend, i had been chatting/flirting with her as a new "friend" via an anonymous e-mail address for the past few days under another "identity". I'm planning to have a "meeting" with my "potential" mistress tomorrow lunch and tell a small lie to my wife that i will be staying up in the office during lunch 

I would start my affair as a friendship with another women and gradually become my mistress.......... (since this is where all affairs starts from)

For my gf it would be similar to what i do but she will "cheat" on me with me under another "identity" and she "told" me that she will be meeting with a new "friend" (implying me) while i "will" be in my office (since i "lie" to her about my date)

hope this "meeting" will not be ridiculously awkward :rofl:

will update the result on my "meet&greet" tomorrow!

p.s i have been using a few links as a guide in-order to have a successful affair with your spouse

Have an affair... with your husband!
How to have an affair... with your spouse.
Have an affair with your wife | News24
Don’t Cheat! Have an Affair With Your Wife/Husband! « Larry James' CelebrateLove.com BLOG

p.p.s if you had questions and opinions don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)




----------



## katewislet (Oct 3, 2012)

:scratchhead:


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

the liberal one said:


> I would start my affair as a friendship with another women (wife) and gradually become my mistress....


If I'm reading this correctly, you're going to become your own mistress? :scratchhead:


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

I've read about this on other relationship blogs before, but it always seemed kind of strange to me. I'd like to know how it turns out for you.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

just a role play thingy

I prefer bad cop


----------



## Onmyway (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounds kind of like the song "I'm my own grandpa".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the liberal one (Nov 4, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, you're going to become your own mistress? :scratchhead:


can you please read the OP carefully :scratchhead:



TrustInUs said:


> I've read about this on other relationship blogs before, but it always seemed kind of strange to me. I'd like to know how it turns out for you.


did you read the links? it has a set of instructions in it, and yes i will be having a date during lunch w told me she is meeting "someone" for lunch anyway, i guess opportunity knock for me to know women then 

will made a brief update after the "date" (this is so going to be the most awkward meeting ever ) 



Almostrecovered said:


> just a role play thingy
> 
> I prefer bad cop


yeah its a role-play that doesn't involved in the bedroom but EVERYWHERE and at any time

p.s i love bad cop, i can forced my w to pleasure me after i got some "drugs" in her pocket :lol:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

See?

You only get to feed the drama if you're banging a waitress while your wife is at home struggling to raise 3 kids.

Good luck with your faux-infidelity. I hope she's a dirty girl.


----------



## the liberal one (Nov 4, 2012)

Deejo said:


> See?
> 
> You only get to feed the drama if you're banging a waitress while your wife is at home struggling to raise 3 kids.


Haha what a good one but banging someone random is not really my style 

(i only shag someone who has enough physically/emotional/ intellectual connection with me, which is one of my rule when i was single to ensure that i have less chance to have STDs)

also that sounds interesting that my wife at home struggling to raise 3 kids........... great plot ideas but we are childless so it won't work really well........:scratchhead:



Deejo said:


> Good luck with your faux-infidelity. I hope she's a dirty girl.


well according to reply i got from her, she wants to have a "friend" who would listen to her because she is bored with her marriage with hubby. She specifically told me that both of us are strictly "friends"........ , seems like she is a good girl im afraid) 

Well time for me to make her look sexy and desirable than her husband ever done and done the deed to boost my ego.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

How can you have a wife when you're not married?


----------



## the liberal one (Nov 4, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> How can you have a wife when you're not married?


well both of us sometimes refer each other as husband and wife just for fun.............. the word "w" is just a nickname for my gf in here (since it is a marriage forum for couples thus i had to refer ourselves as H and W according to the site's "traditions")

update: i've been trying to pick some flowers right now hope the girl accepts my gesture........... her words from the text proofs that she being a "good" girl

time for the plunge will give an update later (time to work!)


----------



## the liberal one (Nov 4, 2012)

the post has VANISHED


----------



## the liberal one (Nov 4, 2012)

my first encounter with P (or C's first encounter with M)

date-29/11/12
time- 12 pm to 1pm
location - an obscure cafe
characters-
me - A
gf - C
me - (affair identity) - M
gf - (affair identity) - P

Last night after i had discuss the meeting location for me and P, I went to the living room from study where C is watching TV as usual. I told her that i will be working during lunch thus we can't meet each other for tomorrow, C accepts that i will be away and told me that she is seeing a "new" friend (a male one) called M instead. I asked her can i met him but she refuses my offer.

Next morning she seems to have more make-up as usual, when i asked her is she doing this for M? She told me i m too insecure (i m quite please that she is really into this role-play). When she left, i went to the florist brought a few flowers for P. (flower tends to cost a-lot in the CBD)

When lunch had started i send a text to C to wish her luck on knowing a new friend and she wishes me well on my work. Thus the affair had begun. 

I rushed to the cafe where me and P would meet and P was already there waiting for me. Both of us had greeted each other and our conversation is quite light (for example: knowing each other's affair identity, interest, etc). 

We had flirt each other from complementing to soft touching on each other hands and shoulders (by that time on me and C are really really into our role-play like we don't know each other before). After 45 minutes of chatting she told me she had a message from A (while "coincidentally" i was in the toilet texting to C) and she had to leave since A wants to meet her because he is around. Before P leaves i offer her some flowers, P was pleased and accepts them and left.

While i m on the street i had met C, she seems to be happy with her friend. It was the most awkward situation where both of us leaves as a affair partner and meet each other in less than 4 minutes as ourselves, we almost laughed in front of each other. Back to the point, as i saw some nice flowers holding from her hands i have some suspicion about the whereabouts of the flowers. C told me she got it from the florist, and i told her are those flowers from M? C immediately denied it (while trying to hold her laughter) and we went back to work.

After work when i meet C again I slip a note and has the words "evaluation time 5:30". And i ask C about M and being "insecure" about myself (according to C), she don't give me much details but she constantly says that he is a good man who don't cheat his wife.(For "coping with infidelity" section this is a really big RED flag). When we came back home and got changed, we sat down and start to discuss how can this "affair" can continue....... (we both laughed again, this time we laughed so hard we can't even stand up)

Now while i'm writing my first "encounter" with my mistress P and C's counter with her lover M. Me and C had changed ourselves into our affair identity and keep sending messages (mostly flirts and mutual interest). I m so excited to meet P again she seems to be an awesome girl.

Also can anyone in TAM give me any extra ideas and tips to make our "affair" more interesting

Have a happy affair (with your partner) TAM members!

p.s I should put this encounter and date in the "coping with infidelity" section without telling anyone about the role-play (sadly it would really earned me a permanent ban instead,........)


----------



## ad-havoc (Nov 29, 2012)

what a detail description of your affair good luck with that!


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Hmmm...I don't know. I don't know if I like the idea of pretending to have an affair. The whole idea of affairs turns me off anyway so this probably wouldn't work for me. It's almost reminding me of candy cigarrettes and children...like let's teach them it's cool to look like you're smoking with candy cigarrettes so they'll think it's okay when they get older and can really smoke. 

But if it works for you...:scratchhead:


----------

